# Custom haying rates 2013 south central?



## hayward

Hi all, anyone around ark, tx, la, got fair prices for custom baling rates for this year? I'm in sw ark. I've done few deals on shares 60/40, but I've been bless to grow my own operation which tightens my available time to do other peoples to. Really what I'm thinking is that I don't want to do someone else's hay an make less money( brake even, maybe? Lol) than when doing my hay! Just ordered a netwrap attachment for my 458 jd RB, price is 1200 $ more than it was last year, along with everything else I've bought recently that is costing more and more. Anyone that has some experience with rates in this area I'd sure like to hear your thoughts on how much of an increase we should ask? Was thinking 25 for 4x5 with net ?Is that to high r low ? Thoughts from anyone ? 
thanks ahead of time


----------



## Wallace Creek

In the Houston Texas area we have some hay that we are doing on a 60/40 split. If we do 4X5 with net we get 29.00. With the price of diesel, fertilizer and herbicide this year, we feel that we are very fair at asking 29 per 4X5 round bale. We are full up this year on our customers for bailing and will be very busy.


----------



## hayward

Thanks for reply Wallace creek. that sounds pretty fair. Yal geting any rain down there this yr?


----------



## AndyL

hayward and WC, is that $25 & $29 selling your hat or is that to custom bale their hay.


----------



## dubltrubl

Considering what input expenses are, around $30/4X5 would be about a break even price, especially with net. At the moment we're getting by a little cheaper due to a couple of bargains we've gotten on fertilizer, but at $30/bale we'd clear about $30-$35/acre/cutting. Not sure at that price if it's worth the effort,,,  .

Steve


----------



## hayward

Andy, custom baling as for myself( cut rake bale) for 25/ net. Mostly doing my own,went to full time farming( cow/calf, poultry an haying) two yrs ago, figure if I can sale little hay help with paymts on equip. Figure fuel, maintenance, notes, chemicals, ins, chkn poop, still think I can come out ok in couple yrs? Cuting 200 ac this yr, little rain n mayb I can put up 1000-1200 rolls. Just finished tedding first hundred ac today, hope to have it in barn by wed!


----------



## AndyL

hayward said:


> Andy, custom baling as for myself( cut rake bale) for 25/ net. Mostly doing my own,went to full time farming( cow/calf, poultry an haying) two yrs ago, figure if I can sale little hay help with paymts on equip. Found guy that took two hundred rolls yr b4 last, made baler note, he came bk an bought 400 last yr. so I bought a new mower an new to me (09) jd 5083 c/a mfwd ldr. Says he needs between 4- 800 bales this yr. I fertilize wit Chicken poop, sale hay for 35, not as much as I'd like to get, but figure if I can keep customer like that, mayb it'll pay off in couple yrs? Figure fuel, maintenance, notes, chemicals, ins, chkn poop, still think I can come out ok in couple yrs? Cuting 200 ac this yr, little rain n mayb I can put up 1000-1200 rolls. Just finished tedding first hundred ac today, hope to have it in barn by wed!


What size bales. 4x5 or 5x5. I have both. Ran both balers this past week and the rain caught us with about 15 acres left. Was almost to that part where it didn't matter if I baled it or not. Mainly wanted to clean that place up. Gonna just rake it and light it up, then spray.


----------



## hayward

4x5 net, just got the net installed, first time using it tomorrow, hope it works good as I've been hearing?


----------



## AndyL

Net bales look a lot neater. Good luck with it. Around here $35 buys a 5x5


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms

Struggle to 25 to 30 in MS. Our best bermuda goes into small square at 5. Trying to branch out into mulch hay this year, pays better than top quality hay.


----------



## AndyL

hay&litter said:


> Struggle to 25 to 30 in MS. Our best bermuda goes into small square at 5. Trying to branch out into mulch hay this year, pays better than top quality hay.


I hear that. People in the south think 35 for a 5x5 is a lot.


----------



## Tim/South

hay&litter said:


> Struggle to 25 to 30 in MS. Our best bermuda goes into small square at 5.
> 
> *Trying to branch out into mulch hay this year, pays better than top quality hay*.


When the new I-22 came through they were having trouble finding reclamation hay. A hay friend of mine baled everything he could and delivered for about a year. Almost worked himself to death. It got him over the hump money wise. Was able to trade in his old English model Deere tractors and buy two new cab tractors, new baler and Kuhn rake.

He said it was the best money he had ever made in hay. Did not have to ted, worry about the weather much and nobody sniffed the hay.

The state also got a lesson in hay. At first they were paying $25 per roll delivered. "Round Bale" was the only criteria. It did not take long for some to cut the bale sizes down really small. The price dropped to $20 across the board. Then everyone cut down on the bale size.

If they built another interstate I would get in on some of that.

Reclamation hay may be the best money for grass hay in the deep south.


----------



## hayward

I know I wouldn't want to be on the buying end lol, ran out myself n had to pay 40 a roll


----------



## Stuckey1

Im north of Houston and im charging 28 to 32 on rounds and 1.65 on squares. Phone wont stop ringing!


----------



## traden86

Boy! $28 to $32 per bale sounds great! Here in SW AR we get $23 for a 4'x6'.


----------



## AndyL

Yeah, I hear ya. I got one wanting 100 5x5 But only wants to pay $30


----------



## hayward

Hi traden86, I'm in hope, where r you located? You seen any hay sale this yr yet? Seems like going to be a lot of hay down here this yr, less it stops raining?


----------



## traden86

Hayward, I'm in Nashville/Mineral Springs area..... Haven't seen much hay sold yet. There's so much grass around a lot of people I know are even cutting their cow pastures, guess it makes more work for me.... And yes, while it's been almost impossible to get hay up without rain I'm not complaining!


----------



## hayward

K, yes sir, very good hay yr. so far, getting hot. Had 95 temp today it could change things up fast?


----------



## barnrope

Are you guys all talking about custom haying charges to make the hay or are some of you talking about the price for the actual bales?


----------



## traden86

Personally, I was talking about custom haying cost, (cut, rake, bale.) Around here if you want to buy hay a 4x6 is $43 and 5x6 $55.


----------



## traden86

And yes Hayward, the way the forecast is looking for the next 2 weeks the hay situation could change rapidly!


----------



## crhay

So here is a question I've always wondered for you custom balers, How do you do it. If you have x amount of farmers wanting you to bale for them, and you get a few days of a dry spell, you have 3 or 4 guys with hay down wanting you to bale as soon as its dry. You only have 1 or 2 days to bale before the rain comes. Seems extremely hard to keep everyone happy. Just wanted to know, how do you plan and schedule with them?


----------



## Tim/South

Good question crhay.

I imagine the answer is going to vary.

Some may cut and rake their own, just hire the baling. They would most likely schedule the time with the custom bale person.

Others may want a start to finish deal. That would need to be done by locations and manpower. You may have three customers in one area with the total number of acres you feel confident in being able to get done during the weather window. Hay could be laid down at all three places at the same time.

Next window may be one big job.

Some may work one area at a time. They are going to give priority to the jobs that make the most hay on the least acre. They can not be blamed for putting a 10 acre field on the back burner when they have a window to do 80 acres.

I know a guy who uses two tractors, two rakes and one baler. They can put a lot of hay down. Then both rake and get a good head start. One will switch to baling while the other rake finishes up and moves to the next field.


----------



## clowers

4 x 5.5 27.00$ per bale
5 x 5.5 29.00$ per bale
Small square 1.35 $ per bale
I stay busy all summer Long a these rates here in east Texas


----------



## Lewis Ranch

4x5 I get $20 
4x6 I get $22
Cover north Texas and southern Oklahoma, lots of competition in these parts.


----------



## Hayguy

20 to 29$ a bale? That's more than twice what the custom rates are in So Central Wis. At 30 bales per hr that's a pretty tidy profit for the operator. I know the new balers are not cheap but do you expect to pay them off in the 1st year?


----------



## swmnhay

Hayguy said:


> 20 to 29$ a bale? That's more than twice what the custom rates are in So Central Wis. At 30 bales per hr that's a pretty tidy profit for the operator. I know the new balers are not cheap but do you expect to pay them off in the 1st year?


I think they are talking cut,rake & bale.Not just the baleing.


----------



## texasfarmer89

In our neck of the (woods), I get $20 string and $25 net 5x5 $1.50 small square. This is for cutting and baling.


----------

